# 98' Sentra inner tie rod??



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

How often does inner tie rod go bad? My 98' sentra been making a whoobling sound in the front when driving. At first I thought it was the break and the rotors, but it wasnt. I've rotated the tires and it wasn't as loud. So, i brought my car into goodyear where I brought my tires and they tell me its the inner tie rod, and they're $82.45 a piece and I must do a wheel alignment afterwards.


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

i have the exact problem. coincidently, my problem was also diagnosed by Goodyear since that's where i got my alignment done.

i ran over a pothole on the freeway which 5 cars before me busted their tires. my tire was fine and i kept going. alignment was off and Goodyear told me my problem.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

did you replace the inner tie rods?


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

nope. but Goodyear did tell me that in order to have a precise alignment done, i have to get that fixed.  without a good condition tie rod my alignment will be off no matter how they try to adjust it.

i'll get that fixed soon though. but so far, no major tire wear


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

I was looking over my estimates and Goodyear is way overcharging me. It'll cost me about $400 for the tie rods($82 a piece x2), alignment, labor and tax. Firestone only charging me $277. for the tie rods(49.99 a piece x2), alignment, labor and tax. What a big difference...


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

thanks for the info. i guess i'll be checking with firestone and get a quote.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

The dealer by my me A got them for $44 each


----------

